

How to get into Import/Export business? - jerseypreneur


======
MichaelCrawford
You'll need to automate your customs declaration forms.

It helps a great deal if you can include any customs duties in the prices you
charge. For example Canada has a %15 tax. If you sell a book to a Canadian,
you can save everyone a lot of hassle if you can just include that duty in the
original purchase, then make arrangements with Canada Revenue Agency to pay it
directly to them.

~~~
jerseypreneur
Okay great! I was reading up on customs declaration forms and have seen that
there is a fair amount of red tape I'd have to get through before domestically
operating an I/X company.

